# hey fairy boy read this



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

you say that hunters go blowing the heads of innocent animals will let me ask you this how much food do you donate to the food panchry or how much money have you and your tree huging peta budies donated to save the animals habitat all your group does is donate money do get rid of us well let me tell you some thing with out us there would be no habitat of controll of animal populations

we werent put on the earth to destroy it but to regulate it and the animals living on it.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

trapper said:


> you say that hunters go blowing the heads of innocent animals will let me ask you this how much food do you donate to the food panchry or how much money have you and your tree huging peta budies donated to save the animals habitat all your group does is donate money do get rid of us well let me tell you some thing with out us there would be no habitat of controll of animal populations
> 
> we werent put on the earth to destroy it but to regulate it and the animals living on it.


 :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Now if only everyone in peta could read that maybe just maybe they would understand.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahmen :withstupid:


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

preach on brother! in all seriousness, i do think hunters are the more responsible, and sensible groupe of people on the earth. i think we are less abt to take a gun and shoot sumone, because we kno how perminent death is, and what death is like to a certain extent. i target the anti gun-ist more than anything. like larry tha cable guy said..."guns dont kill people, husbands who come home early do"


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You gotta love Larry! 
:beer: 
In all seriousness I can't understand why or how PETA gets the ideas that they do. Can you imagine what would happen if there were no hunters? The deer population would skyrocket, crop damage would destroy the american farming industry, the highways would be more damgerous than IRAQ! Hunters understand the game, and give back to the sport. 
PETA does nothing but piss and moan.

How many vegetables had to die for your stupid salad?
:******: :evil: :evil: :******:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

As Larry once said, " Blaming a gun on killing someone is just like blaming my pencil on misspelled words." Larry The Cable Guy For President!!! Git-R-Done.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

People Eating Tasty Animals :wink:










YYYYYUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice post, but don't ever expect to convert or convince any PETA types. Most all of these folks I've met tend to be irrational hypocrites.

Our rural ND lifestyle is so foreign to the average animal rights activist, we might as well be from another planet.

Also bear in mind Animal Rights is big business and involves big money to be made.

They have their agenda, we have ours...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Read an intersting article the other day about hunting in the Catskill Mtns. Like many places, folks from the city are moving in. These folks have lived in the city all their lives and don't understand there is a limit to the amount of wildlife mother nature can support. The first thing these folks do is post all of there land. The article mentions that after being there a few years and having their "preserve" overrun with deer, many open there land back up to hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remington 7400 said:


> In all seriousness I can't understand why or how PETA gets the ideas that they do.


PETA is great for those who can't think for themselves. Have you checked out their website lately? It's a well organized cult with a ton of EASY ways to get involved.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

The website is a lame, I can understand them going after people that are mistreating animals by having more than they can handle and not being :
responsible enough to take care of them as well as the sick people that like to torture them by skinning them alive and stuff. 
Going after hunters that spend alot of their hard earned money on licenses and personal donations that go towards wildlife is a joke. and attacking us seems like it would go directly agianst what peta is trying to do,Isnt it? well. Ithought you peta people were trying to help wildlife not trying to prevent other people from doing so. Wake Up
:bop:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.petakids.com/games.html check out those games on petas KIDS website, that is WRONG, i think all PETA members need a .177 pellet shot up there *** so they can double think about what they are doing, instead of helping animals, they are poisening peoples minds


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like a website for fairies.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know the thing I really like about the USA is everyone has the right to say what they want to. Even if others do not like it. Now when the lefties get there way and we get invaded(it will happen). I am going to leave or I will get on the band wagon and I will be the first person to point out the people the invaders need to look at. They will be the first ones I point to. 
Now with that said if they invaded soon, I would be fighting against then like on Red Dawn until they are gone or I am. If they allow me to have guns to protect my family from the ones that want to do us harm, I will do my best to make sure you have the right to act like a jerk.
I have to say there is a happy medium on all this stuff. I know we NEED hunting because if there was none as we all know there would be crazy deer every where. I am can tell you what happens when deer population gets too big with no hunting. I have a video clip of a NAVY helicopter crew is gunning down deer with a M2 (50cal). There is NO reason for the Armed forces to be having that much fun. Shooting the 50 is great fun almost the most fun I have the service. I did manage to (accidentally) kill a coyote with a m240G. I do not know how far it was out there but it was about 40rds out before hitting it. If it would have been a deer or buffalo I would not have shot and got the range cold as fast as I could have. You see there is was a large coyote problem so I figured I should try to hit this one.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you turning fairy...

or did i not understand what you are trying to say? Whose invading us? The fairies? Are you afraid of the fairies. Grow some balls. Dont let them think they will soon accomplish what they are protesting. Fairy boy is just showing us how pathetic the whole peta force is.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Peta is dark sided. I cant explain it but this lady can. Maybe you saw this, crazzzzy.

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=13464


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:idiot:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha sorry for all the stupid posts but you gotta see this!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6225867209&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Crazy, :rollin: LOL that fat kid can dance :jammin:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a new screen name; reffer to me as GOD WARRIOR!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow thats what i was working on doin....oh well im dark sided anyways


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me tell you a little something about the USA and the Armed forces. We the angry meat eating gun owners are the ones that run America. The sad fact is that we are over numbered by people in the larger cities. We have to fight the anti gun people at every turn. The fact of the matter is they will win. Give them time. It will happen. They will take one thing at a time until they have them all. They will start with something like no more manufacturing then registration then turn them in. It will probably start with the 50 then go to the full autos, then the large caliber guns that can shoot way out there. Then bullets that can pierce a bullet resistant vest. Then the semi autos.(many gun owners do not think we should have them. Once they have them it is just a few steps before you are turning in your bolt action(sniper rifle) deer gun and your hand guns well they were gone a long time ago. Your shot guns(mass people killing devices will be next. Then since you do not have any other guns you do not need a muzzle loader. Once I loose my semi autos I have no reason to fight for gun owner ship so I would be on there side.
The armed forces cannot defend the USA as it stands now. If we had a few weeks to prepare then oh heck yeah. Then we could kick some serious butt. 
A quick question as to who is the largest super power on this planet? If you said we are you are wrong. It is China plain and simple. They have reequipped their whole inventory of weapons and the best part is we gave them a EW aircraft and the technology to miniaturize nuclear weapons. Now going back to me defending the USA if the anti Americans (fairy boy, sen feinstein, sen boxer, sen schumer, sen idiot box(clinton), all the ones at hand gun control inc, most at AARP, schools...) yes I said American Association of Retired Persons they are anti gun. If they take my rights to defend my family away. I guarantee when we get invaded(since we have no guns a few nukes and they are in) I will be the first one to side with them if I cannot get out. It is like the Jews that helped the Nazies kill other Jews.(a totally crappy situation for all individuals involved) Now if they let me keep my guns and I will fight to the end of the war or me to defend the USA. The crappy part about this whole thing is they are dividing the USA us against them. Divide and conquer it is a simple plan that has been working for thousands of years.

America is a hated land and those that do not like us think the people are just as guilty as the politicians that are making the laws. That is why we can not back down on any of this anti gun or terrorism stuff.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

wow that fairy boy is a real fairy. i was reading some of his post and come on what an idiot :withstupid: im not with that stupid. maybe he should try hunting. :sniper: :strapped: its fun and it keeps the animal population in check. we dont want them to start outnumbering us

and for you PETA people im playing the worlds smallest violin :fiddle: for you cry babies

so Peta should just shut up :gag: and drink up :drunk:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> A quick question as to who is the largest super power on this planet? If you said we are you are wrong. It is China plain and simple


I don't know man, I think all of us gun owners combined with all law enforcement and USA military is still the sleeping giant the world fears. It is people from the gun owning population our great nation calls upon to fight our wars. Or just maybe do Peta people also join the military, if so I bet they wear leather and eat meat every day.

To bad for you fairy boy you poor tormented fairy.


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a article about PETA killing its own animals.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... DC9BK1.DTL


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It looks to me like there one thing that is for sure when it comes to PETA. PETA makes people say some really dumb things no matter what side of the issue you believe!


----------



## fairy_boy (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey guys sorry about all the stir up, i never knew it would carry on like this, it appears this is not a open opinion forum for they havce tried to lock me out numerous time. This will be the last time you hear from me. I am actually an avid deer hunter, I shoot a Hoyt Power tech bow and I have killed several deer this year with my rifle. I also shoot and eat squirrels. You see the reason I started all of this was to see how people who deer hunt and enjoy the outdoors would actually react to something so bizarre. If I hadnt heard anything back from anybody I would have worried that no body gave a care about what is really going on in the US. I wanted to see how other people reactd when they read and conversatd with someone who might be trying to change their way of life. I know when I went to the PETA website I was sick at the propaganda they are using. I agree with PETA for trying to care for the animals that are mistreated, they have my vote on that. But when it comes to trying to change my way of life I get angry, PEOPLE talked about other trying to take our guns. They can take my guns when they pry them from my cold dead fingers. But again I undersatndf if you are ****** off at me and all I did hide behind a fake name and post some BS but I wanted to see how many people it bothered. It is to my great releif it bothered you, like I said had it not bothered anybody it would have been scary cause that means we wouldnt be practising our right to free speech and sooner or later we would be fighting for our rights. And I mean fighting not giving up. I am proud I am a gun owner and I hunt every chance I get. F all that PETA Bull.....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry fairy boy. have a very hairy I mean Merry Christmas :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fairy_boy said:


> Hey guys sorry about all the stir up, i never knew it would carry on like this, it appears this is not a open opinion forum for they havce tried to lock me out numerous time.


I saw the duplicate IP matches from your other username. I have my hands full with people posting under aliases so I assumed just deactivating would send the message.

I've had a lot of anti's come and go on the site and while it may be amusing in the beginning, it always ends up as a mess when the topics spread into all the forums.

You can usually tell whether there's a lot of thought put into it for a civil conversation or just someone trying to light a flame.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

With his choice of "fairyboy" I was thinking he was 12 years old and really loves his kitty. Oh well he said sorry.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

fairy boy on my behalf your forgive and i know you just wanted to see the affects when hunter clashes with peta but there might of be other ways to go about this like posting a tread asking what we thought.

but u said you are sorry and you were a avid hunter so we wikk just hakf to trust you.

merry christmass and safe hunting.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

leave fairy boy alone for all you guys know he could be castrated! :lol: Oh ya I am eating venison jerkey right NOW!!! so go skr*& yourselves PETA!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

PETA believes that animals have rights and deserve to have their best interests taken into consideration, regardless of whether they are useful to humans. Like you, they are capable of suffering and have an interest in leading their own lives; therefore, they are not ours to use-for food, clothing, entertainment, experimentation, or any other reason.

i got this off their site its BS!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Remington 7400 said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness I can't understand why or how PETA gets the ideas that they do.
> ...


Exzactly its for people that cant think for themselves. And its Amen not Ahmen lol whoever said that.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

gooseboy said:


> Exzactly its for people that cant think for themselves. And its Amen not Ahmen lol whoever said that.


Yeah, well it's exactly and not exzactly. Mistakes are made, let it go man.


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Really if you think about it do you want the animals to starve to death which is long and painfull or have a hunter shoot an animal and have then dead either instantly or in about 35 seconds if shot correctly.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I started something of a similar thread last week in the "Politics" Forum... This is an interesting thread to read.... Gives you some perspective on those from other walks of life and their thoughts on Animal Rights...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22078

Ryan


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i firmly believe that all animals have a place, next to the mashed potatoes, but i love how everyone thinks the goverment can take away guns, when guns are outlawed i will become an outlaw and do whateveri want i guess


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I second wat bowshot said!


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahmen BRother! I cannot stand those peta yuppies, they are one of the most ignorant groups i know of. The meat that i dont have enough freezer room for i donate to families in poverty!

uke: peta


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, you deserve a medal. I bet you donate all your extra meat to families in poverty. Come on dude you dont have to lie to us to make yourself feel better.


----------

